# om te beginnen



## MyNameIsBob

Likewise, what does "vegetarisme om te beginnen" mean? These are old buttons someone gave me.


----------



## Joannes

'vegetarianism for starters'


----------



## elroy

I would say "for beginners."

A "starter" is an appetizer, at least in the US. 

So maybe one of the pieces of advice in the book the button probably refers to is to start your new lifestyle by ordering vegetarian starters.


----------



## Joannes

Hehe. 

Yeah, the thing is, it could mean both 'vegetarianism for beginners' and 'to begin with vegetarianism', like as a first step towards a better animal-friendly world or something. I was hoping I could catch both with *for starters*..


----------



## elroy

Hmmm... well, "for starters" is an idiomatic expression that means "om te beginnen" (as you probably know) but I'm more used to seeing it at the start of a sentence: for example, "For starters, let's make sure your idea is legally possible before we discuss it."  That's why when I read your translation, the first meaning I thought you intended was "for beginners."

How about something like "Let's start with vegetarianism"?


----------



## Joannes

Will do.-----


----------

